# Multiple Usernames: new rules



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Its come to my attention that some users have multiple usernames, some just to surf anonymously, some are using different usernames deceivingly and/or maliciously, from this point on multiple usernames will not be allowed unless there are reasons that warrant it (husband, wife, child in the same household, etc that will take an active role at SM) and have been approved before hand. The use of multiple usernames can involve a warning, suspension or ban. If you have multiple usernames, please PM now to let me know.

If you wish to surf SM anonymously you can log out, then log in again  , look to the right and check the "Log in as invisible" , this will allow you to visit SM without others knowing you are online.

Also, if you have a problem with another user you can add them to the Ignore list, click on > My Controls > Manage Ignored Users

Below are the official "rules" of SM, wouldnt hurt for everyone to read them again, these are agreed upon when registering and acceptance is aknowledged by continued use of SM.



> *Forum Terms & Rules*
> 
> Please take a moment to review these rules detailed below. If you agree with them and wish to proceed with the registration, simply click the "Register" button below. To cancel this registration, simply hit the 'back' button on your browser.
> 
> ...


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I have trouble remembering one username and password. I can't imagine using multiple ones. LOL!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> I have trouble remembering one username and password. I can't imagine using multiple ones. LOL![/B]


Me too girl, between all my email accounts and computer login stuff, I often look like this:







while sitting at the computer!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you. It's nice to know that the new members are really that - new members.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sheesh...drama...drama...drama...I have WAY to much going on to even find the time to DREAM up new ways to cause drama...what is WRONG with these people?








Joe, you are way patient and we are lucky.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I was on another forum (not dog related) and we had this really odd poster. Well one day she posted about a death in her family. There was ALWAYS a death or some kind of tragedy. So anyway, a couple of replies down, she was telling the OP how sorry she was, and what to do to get over it.

Turns out she forgot to log out and sign in on her "other" name. So a second poster says, "am I tired, or did she just console herself". Another poster said, "I would give you hug, but you've probably already hugged yourself" ~ LOL

Then, in looking back at her posts, she argued with herself under her two names. Bless her heart.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I was on another forum (not dog related) and we had this really odd poster. Well one day she posted about a death in her family. There was ALWAYS a death or some kind of tragedy. So anyway, a couple of replies down, she was telling the OP how sorry she was, and what to do to get over it.
> 
> Turns out she forgot to log out and sign in on her "other" name. So a second poster says, "am I tired, or did she just console herself". Another poster said, "I would give you hug, but you've probably already hugged yourself" ~ LOL
> 
> Then, in looking back at her posts, she argued with herself under her two names. Bless her heart.[/B]


curses! you found me out!






























er... I mean.... it's great that you found out about that person and their multiple names! 

Love'n'Buttsniffs,
Mary Ann and The Muttercup


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

No more wire hangerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs!!!!! LOL, anyone remember that line? talk about drama!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> I was on another forum (not dog related) and we had this really odd poster. Well one day she posted about a death in her family. There was ALWAYS a death or some kind of tragedy. So anyway, a couple of replies down, she was telling the OP how sorry she was, and what to do to get over it.
> 
> Turns out she forgot to log out and sign in on her "other" name. So a second poster says, "am I tired, or did she just console herself". Another poster said, "I would give you hug, but you've probably already hugged yourself" ~ LOL
> 
> Then, in looking back at her posts, she argued with herself under her two names. Bless her heart.[/B]


 















That's just too funny. Seriously though, I'm shocked







at what some people will do on a forum.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

> I was on another forum (not dog related) and we had this really odd poster. Well one day she posted about a death in her family. There was ALWAYS a death or some kind of tragedy. So anyway, a couple of replies down, she was telling the OP how sorry she was, and what to do to get over it.
> 
> Turns out she forgot to log out and sign in on her "other" name. So a second poster says, "am I tired, or did she just console herself". Another poster said, "I would give you hug, but you've probably already hugged yourself" ~ LOL
> 
> Then, in looking back at her posts, she argued with herself under her two names. Bless her heart.[/B]



thats too funny and kinda






















Some people must just have too much time on there hands!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello ..

My 10 year old has an account because she wanted to see pics of the Dogs. I think her name is AlexiaLuvzDogs .. she's safe and harmless - I take full responsiblity for her actions (if there ever would be any) .. she's a good kid though.

If there is any problem with this - please let me know and I'll explain it to her.

Regards
Lina


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> No more wire hangerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs!!!!![/B]


yes, mommy dearest.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You mean all this time I could have had two user names and didn't? Oh well, once again I'm behind the 8 ball. Joe thank you for putting a stop to this practice and keeping SM such a great place to visit!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I was on another forum (not dog related) and we had this really odd poster. Well one day she posted about a death in her family. There was ALWAYS a death or some kind of tragedy. So anyway, a couple of replies down, she was telling the OP how sorry she was, and what to do to get over it.
> 
> Turns out she forgot to log out and sign in on her "other" name. So a second poster says, "am I tired, or did she just console herself". Another poster said, "I would give you hug, but you've probably already hugged yourself" ~ LOL
> 
> Then, in looking back at her posts, she argued with herself under her two names. Bless her heart.[/B]


Deb, that is sooooo funny!!!







Thanks for the laugh first thing this morning.









At another forum (non-dog-related) I belong to we have the two-user-name problem occasionally and their rule is "one strike and you're out".... !! And under the banned person's name and avatar is this .... Sofa King Banned.

For the longest time I couldn't imagine what it meant ... but say it fast and you'll "get it"!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> At another forum (non-dog-related) I belong to we have the two-user-name problem occasionally and their rule is "one strike and you're out".... !! And under the banned person's name and avatar is this .... Sofa King Banned.




For the longest time I couldn't imagine what it meant ... but say it fast and you'll "get it"!








[/QUOTE]

Omg























I am the same though, why bother having more than one username if it's not needed, unless of course it's for ulterior motives or extra family members. Like others have said it's hard enough using one name without confusing one's self with mulitples


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree Joe, good thing you did!!














I know of some who have or are doing this







and I have no idea why.... boggles my brain/








Andrea


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> At another forum (non-dog-related) I belong to we have the two-user-name problem occasionally and their rule is "one strike and you're out".... !! And under the banned person's name and avatar is this .... Sofa King Banned.
> 
> For the longest time I couldn't imagine what it meant ... but say it fast and you'll "get it"!
> 
> ...


That's hilarious! At the store I used to work at, we sold silly t-shirts, and one of them was a plain black tee that said "Sofa King Cool" on it. I did not get it for the longest time!!!! Then one day ... bam! I got it and burst out laughing in the middle of the sales floor.







Good thing the manager is one of my good friends ... but still ... he was highly amused by my discovery.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=378258
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is rather funny too


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

didn't know you could do that







 thought the cookies stopped it








Ummmmm







watch out for new member "Pee Pup a Pooper" (that's my baby)... sing it


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> Hello ..
> 
> My 10 year old has an account because she wanted to see pics of the Dogs. I think her name is AlexiaLuvzDogs .. she's safe and harmless - I take full responsiblity for her actions (if there ever would be any) .. she's a good kid though.
> 
> ...


I have a 15 year old and a 16 year old both have accounts but can not remember their password so they use mine because I keep mine taped to the monitor.. They lost interest pretty quick in the forum they thought they would find kids their own ages who they could talk about stuff with..







The younger one came in the office while I was on the forum one day and said don't you get tired of that forum all they ever talk about are their dogs (duh)







Is what I thought, but didn't say *LOL* A few times the older one has posted under my name but both have took up residence at Myspace so I am thankful for that...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Deb, that is sooooo funny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























omg, that's hilarious!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A few weeks ago, I was checking out the website - I don't look around other than posting....I looked at the calendar to see if my dog's birthdays were there, and I looked at my birth date. There were too users there...me and someone else. So I thought, humm someone else has the same birthday as me, let me look. When I clicked on the user name - an older picture of Abbey & Archie came up. whoops









This is what happened. Originally I was "Archies mom". Then I got a new internet server and my e-mail address changed. Well I really screwed things up and couldn't figure it out so I tried to create a new user ID for SM. So, of course, I screwed that up too, and if I remember correctly, I had Joe quite confused too!!!
I don't know how it happened, but I created two different user names. So I am one of the offenders







...but I swear I didn't know it!!! and never used it! Please don't beat me up!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> A few weeks ago, I was checking out the website - I don't look around other than posting....I looked at the calendar to see if my dog's birthdays were there, and I looked at my birth date. There were too users there...me and someone else. So I thought, humm someone else has the same birthday as me, let me look. When I clicked on the user name - an older picture of Abbey & Archie came up. whoops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed Joe about a month ago and asked how to delete my childs username but didn't get a response (I know he is really busy) So I didn't think anymore about it. Maybe he can set something up where if our children or spouse want to use the forum they will have to have some part of our username connected to theirs so as to identify them as our family members. Don't know if that could be done or not...


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Sounds like a good rule to me.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> she argued with herself under her two names. Bless her heart.[/B]


You know, I've always said it's okay to talk to yourself as long as you don't start arguing...










Sofa King Banned -




























Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner.



Joe - if it makes you feel any better, I've been going to a blog where people have gotten so petty and juvenile, not so much to make you feel better but to know it's not an isolated incident. There are nutjobs everywhere.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

those are some funny stories














I swear I only have one user name


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> No more wire hangerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs!!!!! LOL, anyone remember that line? talk about drama![/B]


 








That was a standard line when my son, Shawn was a teenager. When things would get tense we would all stop and everyone had to say that line. HAHAHAHA

Thanks for the laugh Brit,

Melanie

Thank goodness I am only me, otherwise who knows the trouble that may be.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

At another forum (non-dog-related) I belong to we have the two-user-name problem occasionally and their rule is "one strike and you're out".... !! And under the banned person's name and avatar is this .... Sofa King Banned.

For the longest time I couldn't imagine what it meant ... but say it fast and you'll "get it"!








[/QUOTE]


Is it me or somethin cause I dont get it??


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> At another forum (non-dog-related) I belong to we have the two-user-name problem occasionally and their rule is "one strike and you're out".... !! And under the banned person's name and avatar is this .... Sofa King Banned.
> 
> For the longest time I couldn't imagine what it meant ... but say it fast and you'll "get it"!



Is it me or somethin cause I dont get it??





























[/QUOTE]





















Me too, which doesn't say alot, cause I never get anything








Andrea


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I wonder if the dogs get new names too.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > At another forum (non-dog-related) I belong to we have the two-user-name problem occasionally and their rule is "one strike and you're out".... !! And under the banned person's name and avatar is this .... Sofa King Banned.
> >
> > For the longest time I couldn't imagine what it meant ... but say it fast and you'll "get it"!
> 
> ...
























Me too, which doesn't say alot, cause I never get anything








Andrea
[/QUOTE]

Say "sofa king" a few times fast ... the word "sofa" separates and the phrase turns into something else that isn't fit to repeat on a public message board ...


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> No more wire hangerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs!!!!! LOL, anyone remember that line? talk about drama![/B]



Okay, I'm a dummy - I've never heard that line.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bahahahaahaha "Sofa King"














took me a few minutes though


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> bahahahaahaha "Sofa King"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. I kept seeing it under people's names and had no clue. I finally did a "Search" on it and found a whole thread devoted to it!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I know what it means







......







..it took 2 pm's but I got it~~~~~
Holy Moly I would have never gotten that








Thanks for the PM's....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Saying it fast answered the question for me! Oops....I didn't say that did I?









So Pat, you are Archie's Mom.........O.K. that sounds like a reasonable thing to happen, but who else.......? I'm clueless about anyone actively double posting.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ALSO! thanks for all the PM's and honesty with me regarding this issue, I appreciate it a ton, I will follow up on the PM's this weekend and delete those that are unused







keep them coming, when i start checking on my own over the next couple of weeks it will help me alot to have most of them out of the way


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> ALSO! thanks for all the PM's and honesty with me regarding this issue, I appreciate it a ton, I will follow up on the PM's this weekend and delete those that are unused
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although, most are innocent, you do have a few, who are not. This happens within forums. So thanks for keeping up. YOU









One more thing. When my son was a teenager (yuk) he and his friend came into my work. They handed me a piece of paper, and told me to read it outloud. I had employees there at the time, but didn't think anything of it. Well the note said: I M SOFA KING STEW POD ~ LOL

I didn't get it, so I read it OUTLOUD several times. They were soooo laughing. My employees didn't get it either. I must say, it didn't take long, for one of them to catch on, and my son to catch H*LL ~









Thank you, Sher, for reminding me of this. I plan on kicking his ass ALL over again


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I had to call my 16 year old nephew and ask him what that line meant...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This reminds me of when I worked for this young attorney who was right out of law school. Before him I always worked for senior partners who were very professional and respectful. His idiot friend would call and pretend to be someone else and ask for the attorney and when I asked the obligatory "may I tell him who is calling?" He would answer with a name that to me was a bit unusual, but I never really thought anything of it. My boss never said anything either, just always took the call. One day I approached two-workers and said can you believe someone would name their kid Craven More****? They about fell on the floor and had to explain it to me. Then I sheepishly asked them about some of the other "clients" who had been calling. I was furious at first that my boss never said anything. He said I was so clueless he didn't even know how to bring it up. After that everytime his friend called I refused to put the calls through - the friend finally apologized. To top it off the firm I worked for specialized in labor management law - that's why the friend thought it so funny - and, of course, because I was so stupid. Now, the friend, from what I have gather is a highly respected businessman. Go figure.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> I was on another forum (not dog related) and we had this really odd poster. Well one day she posted about a death in her family. There was ALWAYS a death or some kind of tragedy. So anyway, a couple of replies down, she was telling the OP how sorry she was, and what to do to get over it.
> 
> Turns out she forgot to log out and sign in on her "other" name. So a second poster says, "am I tired, or did she just console herself". Another poster said, "I would give you hug, but you've probably already hugged yourself" ~ LOL
> 
> Then, in looking back at her posts, she argued with herself under her two names. Bless her heart.[/B]


Hehe, poor girl.

I dont think I could handle more than the one login. I would get too confused.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> This reminds me of when I worked for this young attorney who was right out of law school. Before him I always worked for senior partners who were very professional and respectful. His idiot friend would call and pretend to be someone else and ask for the attorney and when I asked the obligatory "may I tell him who is calling?" He would answer with a name that to me was a bit unusual, but I never really thought anything of it. My boss never said anything either, just always took the call. One day I approached two-workers and said can you believe someone would name their kid Craven More****? They about fell on the floor and had to explain it to me. Then I sheepishly asked them about some of the other "clients" who had been calling. I was furious at first that my boss never said anything. He said I was so clueless he didn't even know how to bring it up. After that everytime his friend called I refused to put the calls through - the friend finally apologized. To top it off the firm I worked for specialized in labor management law - that's why the friend thought it so funny - and, of course, because I was so stupid. Now, the friend, from what I have gather is a highly respected businessman. Go figure.[/B]


Being a labor attorney, your boss should have known better...he's lucky you didn't sue!

My son gets a kick out of calling my husband's office and saying "hello this is Tom" and when they ask which Tom, he says "Aito" or he puts his sister on as "Anne Chovey". Brilliant sixth grade humor!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

As usual I am late in seeing anything about this. I understand the people who changed names, or the folks whose kids had names....I don't understand the point of coming on this board, purposely with multiple identities. There must be a lot of drama that I am clueless about......


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, I am right there with you in the clueless section.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Really!!! I thght I was obcessed with this forum..








I do good to keep up with just one username and password!
My Karma is to short to be sneaky.








Iam still shaking my head over anyone having that much time to post!
Lisa...Starry's mom...

Sorry Joe u have to babysit the stupidest things!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

[/QUOTE] 

Being a labor attorney, your boss should have known better...he's lucky you didn't sue!

My son gets a kick out of calling my husband's office and saying "hello this is Tom" and when they ask which Tom, he says "Aito" or he puts his sister on as "Anne Chovey". Brilliant sixth grade humor!

[/QUOTE] 










It took me a minute







but that is really funny.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Being a labor attorney, your boss should have known better...he's lucky you didn't sue!

My son gets a kick out of calling my husband's office and saying "hello this is Tom" and when they ask which Tom, he says "Aito" or he puts his sister on as "Anne Chovey". Brilliant sixth grade humor!

[/QUOTE] 










It took me a minute







but that is really funny.








[/QUOTE]







It took you a minute, I have been thinking since this post...I still don't get it








Andrea


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Being a labor attorney, your boss should have known better...he's lucky you didn't sue!
> 
> My son gets a kick out of calling my husband's office and saying "hello this is Tom" and when they ask which Tom, he says "Aito" or he puts his sister on as "Anne Chovey". Brilliant sixth grade humor!


 








It took me a minute







but that is really funny.








[/QUOTE]







It took you a minute, I have been thinking since this post...I still don't get it








Andrea
[/QUOTE]
Tom Aito (tomato) Anne Chovey (anchovie)


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > Being a labor attorney, your boss should have known better...he's lucky you didn't sue!
> >
> > My son gets a kick out of calling my husband's office and saying "hello this is Tom" and when they ask which Tom, he says "Aito" or he puts his sister on as "Anne Chovey". Brilliant sixth grade humor!
> 
> ...










It took you a minute, I have been thinking since this post...I still don't get it








Andrea
[/QUOTE]
Tom Aito (tomato) Anne Chovey (anchovie)








[/QUOTE]




































Thanks again......Andrea


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok, this is the funniest thread ever! I AM so "stew pod" that I said "Sofa King" over and over again and NEVER got it until someone SPELLED IT OUT! Deb, your son is hilarious, I laughed out loud picturing you saying "I'm sofa king stew pod!" 

As for multiple usernames, I never even thought of that! That explains so much! I'd love to have that one spelled out to me! Names anyone???


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ok, this is the funniest thread ever! I AM so "stew pod" that I said "Sofa King" over and over again and NEVER got it until someone SPELLED IT OUT! Deb, your son is hilarious, I laughed out loud picturing you saying "I'm sofa king stew pod!"
> 
> As for multiple usernames, I never even thought of that! That explains so much! I'd love to have that one spelled out to me! Names anyone???
> 
> ...

































Hey, I could be undercover as 6Maltmom. No one would ever know it was me









You could be "Waxter and Bally's mom"
















I know, I know, "I'm sofa king stew pod"


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379043
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey Deb, is there a Hugh Jass in your family?





































Oh god, I'm cracking myself up again - and this time there's no wine involved!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379049
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Huge Jass... that is a good one!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Ladies
I have tears of laughter streaming down my face... and Hugh Jass is a classic, but wait... isn't this supposed to be a serious topic ?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Here in NJ, we have Stuart Pod's nephew, Stu Nod (if you watch the Sopranos, you'll understand...for those that don't, it's NJ Italian slang for stupid). 







My kids just gave me another...Cynthia Rella...you know her as Cindy. And her littler sister Amber.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379049
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not anymore, I divorced him


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379065
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Deb, is there a Hugh Jass in your family?





































Oh god, I'm cracking myself up again - and this time there's no wine involved!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Not anymore, I divorced him














[/B][/QUOTE] 

Watch out for his brother, Jack!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Deb,







,























I used to have one of those in my family! Divorced him too! cause he was too Sofa King Stew Pod!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

You ladies are cracking me up
















You are all Sofa King Baaaaaaaaad







but hillarious














thanks for the giggle


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















I love you, Dee!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379115
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not anymore, I divorced him














[/B][/QUOTE] 

Watch out for his brother, Jack!

[/B][/QUOTE] 

And his other brother - Harry


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379121
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Deb, is there a Hugh Jass in your family?





































Oh god, I'm cracking myself up again - and this time there's no wine involved!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Not anymore, I divorced him














[/B][/QUOTE] 

Watch out for his brother, Jack!

[/B][/QUOTE] 

And his other brother - Harry




































[/B][/QUOTE]
And his sisters, Ida and Anita


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379144
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not anymore, I divorced him














[/B][/QUOTE] 

Watch out for his brother, Jack!

[/B][/QUOTE] 

And his other brother - Harry




































[/B][/QUOTE]
And his sisters, Ida and Anita





















[/B][/QUOTE] 

Well that was before Anita got married - now her name is Anita Newhairdo.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That's me--ROFL


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for a good laugh!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> That's me--ROFL[/B]


 

Dee-I'm Anita Mann























Then when I'm with one, I'm Ivana Bealone


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I guess this is the first board on the internet that I've even come close to using my real name. My favorite and most used alias is Justin Tyme.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

We have been having so many problems with our computer lately that I haven't had the patience to login.(does not help that I sucked i few keys up with the vacum and now have to engage the sensor with a q-tip). I am Sofa King Stew Pod. So I have missed all the drama as usual and am glad I did. I just come on look at pictures and read about bows and grooming products. Heavens, the time some people must have on their hands.
Aimee


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ok, i cant resist, I used to work for a guy named Dick Baughs , true story


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> ok, i cant resist, I used to work for a guy named Dick Baughs , true story[/B]

















Omg that poor guy, that reminds me of another true story. In Australia we had a member of the government and she was referred to Lady Bates because her husband was knighted, and everyone referred to the family as Lord and Lady Bates and their son Master Bates, needless to say he was the joke of the city for many years...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Omg that poor guy, that reminds me of another true story. In Australia we had a member of the government and she was referred to Lady Bates because her husband was knighted, and everyone referred to the family as Lord and Lady Bates and their son Master Bates, needless to say he was the joke of the city for many years...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh dear


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, since we're talking real names here...in the early 90's there was a Congressman from NH named Dick Swett (pronounced sweat).

I should also add...he has a ton of kids.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> OK, since we're talking real names here...in the early 90's there was a Congressman from NH named Dick Swett (pronounced sweat).
> 
> I should also add...he has a ton of kids.[/B]


My friend had a gynecologist named Dr. Hyman. ROFL!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379660
> 
> 
> 
> ...






































lmao Janet.

Boy this thread has really spiraled, hasn't it??





















Look at all the fun we're having just because some jlubs (or at least one jlub) decided to be an a$$.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> ok, i cant resist, I used to work for a guy named Dick Baughs , true story[/B]


























I have a client, his name is Dick. His company deals with fire security. He named the company Fireball. So he's Dick with Fireball ~ LOL

I know a Cindy Brady. For God's sake, at least change your name to "Marsha, Marsha, Marsha"









And that's the way we all became the Brady Bunch. Come on everyone, sing along, "The Brady Bunch, The Brady Bunch, and that's the way we all became the Brady Bunch"


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379660
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dick with Fireball - better than Dick the Fireball...or Fireball, the Dick (stop me, please)



And re the Brady Bunch - the 6 degrees of Separation, my dad used to work for the Brady Co.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> ok, i cant resist, I used to work for a guy named Dick Baughs , true story[/B]


 

Okay, I don't get it











My first job at a local department store my manager was Jim Beam - like the whiskey, and the assistant manager was Tom Collins - like the mixed drink. I always wondered what the odds of that happening was.



I really do need an explanation for Dick Baughs, though











Oh, I did get the Dick with Fireball









and Dick Sweat









And that poor young Master











This thread is so funny, well not the original reason, but.....


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

I used to work with a girl named Mercedes Bentz (Mercedes is her middle name, and she actually chooses to go by it...professionally!!!). and for a short time, we had a co-worker with the first name RollsRoyce. No lie. I swear on The Buttercup. 
(if there are any baseball fans here, you may appreciate the chuckles I got when I decided I was going to set her up with the Cardinals then-shortstop Royce Clayton. i thought she'd get the coolest "his" and "hers" wedding gifts!!! nevermind he was already married...and i didnt even know him LOL)

to keep ON TOPIC...i did have a roommate who stole my identity (she collected them apparently, because i guess the four she already had weren't enough) and i knew her under a completely different name than our school did, and a different name than her JOB did, AND a different name than her FAMILY did. talk about not keeping your personalities in check!







my head hurts thinking about it LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379660
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's how it hit me. Baughs (Bawz or Baws) = Boss = His employer's name was pronounced "Dick Boss".

I may be wrong, but that's how I read it. And pronounced the name in my head. In other words, his boss was a dick ~


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379771
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








Got it now. Thanks!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I used to work with a girl named Mercedes Bentz (Mercedes is her middle name, and she actually chooses to go by it...professionally!!!). and for a short time, we had a co-worker with the first name RollsRoyce. No lie. I swear on The Buttercup.
> (if there are any baseball fans here, you may appreciate the chuckles I got when I decided I was going to set her up with the Cardinals then-shortstop Royce Clayton. i thought she'd get the coolest "his" and "hers" wedding gifts!!! nevermind he was already married...and i didnt even know him LOL)
> 
> to keep ON TOPIC...i did have a roommate who stole my identity (she collected them apparently, because i guess the four she already had weren't enough) and i knew her under a completely different name than our school did, and a different name than her JOB did, AND a different name than her FAMILY did. talk about not keeping your personalities in check!
> ...

































Your experience reminds me of the Seinfeld episode, when Elaine was two different people at work. They called a meeting and she said the other gal (her!!) died.
















I love this stuff, it cracks me up to no end









Lovies to you, Mary Anne, and Wittercup









From, Ida Ho ~


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I have another real one...I'm using false first names to protect the innocent...Stacey Hyman married Ray Cox! I think they ended up divorcing, though. 



And when I was in college there was a girl who went through sorority rush named Autumn Leaf. I had an advisor in college who was Stormy Friday. And I have a very very dear friend whose name is so close to Tanya Harding that people always call her that by mistake.



OK, and to satisfy that 6th grade humor pang....Frank N. Fruter (Frankie Fruter) and his cousin Frank N. Stein (Frankie Stein)


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My story is tame compared to the others but here goes.

My maiden name is Ford....so I was Susan Ford.....and I was in high school and college during the time that Gerald Ford was the president of the US. He had a daughter named Susan Ford (for you young ones). I hated that every time a teacher called roll for the first time everyone would stop and turn and look at me. But then, my 2nd year of college, my sorority nominated me to run for campus senate. My heart wasn't in it and I never campaigned, I never put up a poster - nothing. And I won. I'm positive it was name recognition, but not for me - for the other Susan Ford.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> My story is tame compared to the others but here goes.
> 
> My maiden name is Ford....so I was Susan Ford.....and I was in high school and college during the time that Gerald Ford was the president of the US. He had a daughter named Susan Ford (for you young ones). I hated that every time a teacher called roll for the first time everyone would stop and turn and look at me. But then, my 2nd year of college, my sorority nominated me to run for campus senate. My heart wasn't in it and I never campaigned, I never put up a poster - nothing. And I won. I'm positive it was name recognition, but not for me - for the other Susan Ford.[/B]


I remember when Susan Ford wrote a column for Seventeen Magazine. And I remember when we all thought that her brother Stephen was a "hunk".


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Here's how it hit me. Baughs (Bawz or Baws) = Boss = His employer's name was pronounced "Dick Boss".
> 
> I may be wrong, but that's how I read it. And pronounced the name in my head. In other words, his boss was a dick ~
> 
> ...



actually baughs was pronounced Balls, his name was Dick Baughs (Dick Balls)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379795
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, I confess that is one of the few I got!! It took me a while to get the "Sofa King" to work ...and Tom Aito


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379795
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































I'll bet his wife kept her maiden name


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379795
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379049
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, you guys are BAD!! You got me into trouble with my daughter too. I started just laughing my Jass off when I read this and my daughter kept asking 'what's so funny? What's so funny?" Well, I had to explain it to her and now I'm in trouble for swearing. *sighs* 

My life is so hard.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379795
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, I'm demented enough that I 'got' that one right, LOL! It's funny either way though.


----------

